# Can I put fish in tank immediately when using Amazonia?



## christo (May 23, 2008)

Hi all,
I've had a 37 gal tank for about a year. The substrate sucks and I'm going to switch to Amazonia. I've searched threads and can't find anything about starting up with Amazonia. I'm concerned about just laying the substrate, filling the tank, and throwing the fish back in. Does the Amazonia need to soak for a while, does the tank need to cycle, is there an ammonia spike...? I would like to get the fish back in asap of course but I don't want to hurt the little guys. Any help would be greatly appreciated (especially by the fish). Thanks

Chris


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

People have put them in right away with daily water changes. There is an ammonia spike. I was told to wait a month to put the fish back in. I did age my amazonia II for 4 weeks before putting in my tank and did not have any ammonia spikes. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-substrates/47708-experiment-ada-aqua-soil-change-substrate.html I don't know if you would get the same result with amazonia. If you have another place for your fish waiting is always the safest approach. Of course you can always test your water, daily at least, plant very heavily and keep your prime ready!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

christo said:


> Hi all,
> I've had a 37 gal tank for about a year. The substrate sucks and I'm going to switch to Amazonia. I've searched threads and can't find anything about starting up with Amazonia. I'm concerned about just laying the substrate, filling the tank, and throwing the fish back in. Does the Amazonia need to soak for a while, does the tank need to cycle, is there an ammonia spike...? I would like to get the fish back in asap of course but I don't want to hurt the little guys. Any help would be greatly appreciated (especially by the fish). Thanks
> 
> Chris


I would be careful. Amazonia II gave me a big spike (Amazonia original maybe even more pronounced) with off scale NH4 readings. I did 50% water changes daily and added Stability/Green Bacter each time, even then it took at good 2 weeks before it dissipated followed by the expected nitrite spike! BTW it seems that ADG recommends using charcoal with initial tank setup http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-design-group/51581-word-about-amazonia-vs-amazonia-ii-2.html


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I just did the same thing you are talking about doing. I emptied my 10 gallon quarantine tank and filled it up with planted tank water and switched the filter over to it and then the fish. I then broke down the planted tank and put in AS II, then put the filter back. I monitored daily and the ammonia spike lasted about 2 weeks before I could put the fish back. I didn't lose a single one. Hope this helps.
Brian


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello,

This really depends on the pH of your source water. Since ammonia is less toxic at lower pH then experiences may vary. You can read more information in this article:
http://www.aquaworldaquarium.com/Articles/TonyGriffitts/Ammonia.htm

The fish sat in a bucket for one night while I ran diatom filter on the tank. The next day it was still cloudy but much more clear so I added the fish. I did a 10-20% water change for a few days. Then my fish spawned after I added AquaSoil Amazonia, I dont know if it was AquaSoil or 100% water change or both. I am very happy with the product.

AquaSoil will keep the tank's pH low but the source water pH could be high enough to put water in the danger zone. Doing water changes could be harmful in this situation. What a world!


----------



## V.PooH (Apr 25, 2008)

Doesn't matter what kind of substrat you'll use, tank need to get cycle, before will safe for livestock. It's axiom. Any *magic* substrats or treatments which let you do it immediately. Cycle will done much faster if yo add at least 30% (or even more) *old* water from previous set up. In yu situation(you need it fast) just add 50-60% old water, I'm not sure how about amazonia, but with most substrats you can put fish right after set up


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you plant the tank heavily from the start, and do 50% water changes every two or three days for a couple of weeks, adding fish right away should not be a problem. The plants will use up most of the ammonia as it leaches from the substrate, and the water changes will keep it from building up when the plants can use no more. But, most people suggest adding only a few hardy fish to start with, or adding only the clean up crew to start, then adding other fish a couple of weeks later. The tank will be more stable by then.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree with ^^. Also, if this is an established tank, then your cycled filter will help a great deal as well, since the bacteria will be able to breakdown the ammonia pretty quickly. Water changes, lots of plants (especially stems), and the cycled filter will hopefully ensure that your fish are safe.


----------

